# Is Chrys Haefen Kennels a good breeder?



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not familiar with that breeder other than what I've read over the years on the forum and the majority of it has been negative unfortunately. Again, please check the health clearances!!! I had a quick look on OFA and did notice that some of the eye exams were out of date...they need to be done on an annual basis. Their diligence on doing health clearances seems to be sketchy. They may be done, just not submitted. Don't back down when asking for these as your puppy's health is if utmost importance. If they can't provide them, move on. 


Have you checked out Brevmac?? Also check out Stormynights. If you haven't already, look into Ambertru. I believe they have a couple of litters on the ground.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I have met a few Chrys Haefen dogs, all are nice looking dogs. They seem to have good longevity. However, everyone has said that Jennifer can be difficult to deal with. 

You could look at Goldnote, Ambercroft, Conquerer, Pretty River, Regal and Dreamkeeper.

What are you looking for in a pup?


----------



## Brarygirl (Nov 16, 2016)

*Chrys-haefen Kennels*

I have an eight month old puppy from Chrys-Haefen Kennels and couldn't be happier. We did our research before going with Jennifer and are very glad we did. The dog is healthy, well adjusted and has a great temperament. We have not had any issues with Jennifer - quite the opposite actually. This is our first puppy and Jennifer has been a wealth of knowledge for us. She encouraged us to reach out with any questions we have and she has answered them all. She has watched our pup for us a couple of times and he is always very excited to see her. All in all, we couldn't recommend her highly enough!


----------



## AK01 (Oct 14, 2016)

I would also search the Golden Retriever Club of Greater Toronto's list of breeders. It doesn't absolutely mean that they are the right breeders for you, but it is a god starting point. As always ask the necessary questions.

GRGCT List of Breeders


----------



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

Love my Brevmac puppy.

I can't recommend them highly enough - he is beyond perfect.

No idea when they are next breeding though.


----------



## amosgreen (Aug 3, 2017)

I have a Chrys-Haefen Puppy. She is 21 months now. I can only speak to my experience as a Cavalier owner, but additionally, I will speak to my experience dealing with Jennifer and Opal.

This Kennel is operated as a business and none of the dogs are remotely treated like pets or handled as such either. I think this is quite common though and not necessarily negative. When we went to collect our pup, Jennifer did make comment about my kids picking her up and that she wasn't a toy. All my teenagers were doing, were giving her a snuggle. I did not meet Jennifer until pick up. I initially met with Opal her daughter in law who spent a considerable amount of time discussing the breed and answering our questions. She was most helpful. I had to wait approx 1 year to get a puppy. The waiting lists are extensive.

Communication is a real weak spot, which for me is just not acceptable when running a business and is a major let down for Jennifer. It seems that she is too busy and has too much on which results in lax responses if any at all. Email or phone calls regularly go unanswered. On the odd occasion, I do get a response back weeks later, there is always an excuse, but never an apology. If I am going to pay $2000-$2500 for another cavalier, you'd sure as hell think they would do a better job of having manners, and courtesy in returning calls and emails.

My cavalier was diagnosed at 13 weeks old with Mega Esophagus. This isn't a common condition in any breed and can not be screened for. I reached out to the breeder to just let them know and she got very defensive and even questioned my vet's diagnosis as unlikely! One thing though is that my Cavalier is also absolutely not showable even though she has an extensive champion bloodline. She has a major fault as she has a "Gay" tail. I have tried numerous times to keep in touch with the breeder, I have also requested to pay a deposit for a second dog and sent pictures of my girl and updates on how she is doing....all to zero response. It doesn't detract from the quality of dog or breeder, but it is disappointing that they say they want to keep in touch with the people who take their dogs, but in reality, it would seem like a sale tactic...because they don't seem to be bothered one bit.

Their Goldens may be good specimens, but if you are looking for some kind of breeder owner relationship after purchase, don't expect it from Jennifer. Unreliable at best. Needless to say, I wouldn't recommend her although I must clarify that it isn't because there is anything wrong with her dogs. Within the Kennel Club, Cavalier breeders tend to hold her in high regard, but I am not sure if there is anything more to it than the fact that she has been doing this for so long and people know her name. Also, I worry that Oscar is used too much for breeding. What do I know....but it seems that in some circles, he is the father of almost every dog, I wonder if he is even mated with his own pups at times....I also don't know if this is even an issue but it does raise some concerns to me.


----------



## Todd Steis (Dec 26, 2018)

*Chryshaven is an excellent Breeder*

We met with Jennifer prior to buying our Chelsea from her.

Jennifer is strictly interested in the best outcome or home for her dogs. People may feel she is difficult because she asks the tough questions and want to understand the commitment of the owner.

As for health and clearances, we have never had an issue and she was always well prepared. Her dogs are all international champions and very well socialized.

You could not do better.....................

Todd Steis


----------

